# Trigger ???



## eddy (1. Dez 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich brauch einen Trigger für eine Datenbank dieser soll ausgeführt werden wenn sich in einer (T4) der beiden Tabellen sich der a Wert ändert.

CREATE TABLE T4 (t4serial INTEGER, a INTEGER, b INTEGER);

CREATE TABLE T5 (t5serial INTEGER, t4serial_fk INTEGER, c INTEGER, d INTEGER);

in beiden Tabellen stehen schon Werte!
Wenn jetzt ein Update auf die Tabelle T4 gemacht wird und der Feldinhalt von a auf 1 gesetzt wird,
soll ein weiteter SQL-Befehl abgesetzt werden auf die Tabelle T5 wo der t4serial_fk = dem gerade geänderten t4serial entspricht, das Feld c soll dann in diesem Datensatz auch auf 1 geupdatet werden.

Konnte ich mich etwas verständlich ausdrücken?

Hoffe auf Hilfe, Triggern is gar nicht so einfach.

Danke, ich werde mal weiter lesen :rtfm:


----------



## eddy (2. Dez 2009)

So danke für die unglaublich große Unterstützung...
Ich habe es allein lösen können 

HIER DIE LÖSUNG

```
CREATE TRIGGER trig_bez
ON t4
FOR UPDATE
AS
 UPDATE t5
 SET t5.c = 1
 FROM t4, t5, inserted
 WHERE vorg_gebu.a = inserted.a AND t5.t4serial_fk = t4.t4serial
GO
```
Vllt hilft es ja jemanden :toll:


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2009)

> Vllt hilft es ja jemanden


Solange du nix von der DB erzählst, ist die Antwort genauso unverständlich wie die Frage


----------



## eddy (2. Dez 2009)

in diesem Fall ist es für MS SQL, auf Oracle muss ich das jetzt noch anpassen! 


Vllt -> vielleicht


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2009)

MS SQL Server, soso, dann brauchst du TSQL.
Oracle? Dann brauchst du PL/SQL.


----------



## eddy (2. Dez 2009)

Genau Oracle, PL/SQL hab ich auch schon geschaut... hast du schon eine Lösung? ???:L


----------

